# CPC-A needs Internship



## trubuc (Dec 30, 2009)

I recently passed the Nat'l exam and need an internship; most offices in my area outsource their billing.  I live in southern New Mexico but willing to train elsewhere and possibly relocate. I poured my heart and soul into this course and need to be applying what I've learned!


----------

